# Too many Pontiacs...Your new project



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Wanna buy a new project? I ran across this place:

Too Many Pontiacs !!

I have a softspot for T/As. I'll take either of these:





















Many GTOs as well


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

How about these:




















Wow


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I was led to that place as a possible parts source and emailed him but never heard back. If I had seen the Blue 66 before I bought my 67, I would've been very interested in it. I'm not much of a Firebird guy. I have a 67 Camaro rs/ss and sold an 88 IROC to buy the GTO.

Randy should know where that place is.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> Randy should know where that place is.....


His name is Dennis Rosenthal, I haven't met him but I have several friends who know him well, looks like I need to make a road trip.:willy:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, I would love to have a 65-67 GTO project car. Can't afford it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> His name is Dennis Rosenthal, I haven't met him but I have several friends who know him well, looks like I need to make a road trip.:willy:


Let me know what he's got down there for 67 goodies....



gm4life said:


> Wow, I would love to have a 65-67 GTO project car. Can't afford it.


Sure you can, I only paid $1500 for mine........


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Sure you can, I only paid $1500 for mine........


I don't want to hear it..


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

gm4life said:


> I don't want to hear it..


Click the link in my sig next to 1967 GTO and you'll see my "diamond in the rough"....


----------

